#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-07
<reya276> morning everyone
<reya276> http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/02/07/flaming-retort-cooling-the-linux-users/
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I think the attitude that you can run Linux and be lazy with your security is very harmful.
<maxolasersquad> At dslreports.com there have been a couple threads with people who have Linux boxes having security issues.  They seem to revolve around the idea the user had that they could just od whatever and not worry about it.
<reya276> I agree, but I'm not 100% sure I agree with the article
<reya276> specially what he is claiming when it comes to OS architecture
<reya276> I have all my system with ClamAV and ChrootKit and I run them every month
<reya276> just to be sure
<maxolasersquad> I do disagree with him that Linux users should run A/V to keep other Windows users from being infected.
<maxolasersquad> I'm not running crap on my computer.
<reya276> I mean I'm no expert but just from what I have seen on the surface the two OS are extremely different in every way
<reya276> and that is just in the surface I can just imagine the inner workings of it
<maxolasersquad> Ubuntu is more secure out of the box, and the security it imposes on the users are a lot more sane than Windows as well.
<reya276> well like I said the only thing I run is what Ubuntu recommends which is Clamav(if you want AV protection) and Chrootkit just for piece of mind, I don't do it with the intentions of keeping Windows users safe
<reya276> be yes, I think the guy is a pro-windows advocate whom is "Claiming" let's all working together crap and starting a flame war just for the sake of starting one
<reya276> I just wanted to hear what everyone here thought about that because it just seems weird to me that someone would say that the two OS are a lot alike
<reya276> if that were the case then I would have never ever switched from Windows to Ubutu
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Perhaps he meant that the user has a graphical environment where one can click icons to open programs and files, a trashcan, a home directory, etc.
<zbrown> dantalizing: wooo you going to IO?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: pong
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: pm
<tiemonster> My classmate keeps having trouble with AVG declaring git to be a virus. He asked me how to fix it, and I said, "wipe Windows off of your computer"
<tiemonster> :-P
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: How is your app to end all apps going?
<tiemonster> haven't started yet
<tiemonster> our first project was to submit a patch to an open source project
<tiemonster> we're finishing up our patch for Node.js
<maxolasersquad> What's the patch do?
<tiemonster> implement some missing Win32 functionality
<tiemonster> anyways, off to class
<reya276> maxolasersquad, LOL...yeah I guess that is the extend of the likeness and that is where it ends too
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-08
<DammitJim> was someone on here using Mint?
<DammitJim> mint anyone?
<crashsystems> DammitJim: I use mint
<DammitJim> crashsystems, aren't you scared?
<mhall119> of mint?
<crashsystems> scared of what?
<crashsystems> giving mint the password to my bank account?
<DammitJim> yes... to all my accounts
 * DammitJim just did it
<crashsystems> well, I figure that if anyone is going to go after my online banking, they are going to attack my bank's site, not mint.
<crashsystems> plenty of ways to attack banking sites
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> true
<DammitJim> it's just scary 'cause Mint now knows everything about my finances
<crashsystems> I've seen some scary crap on financial service websites
<DammitJim> I wanted to stick to QUicken or the debian version
<DammitJim> but I need something online
<crashsystems> I did a little something extra to protect my mint account though
<crashsystems> with mint your email address is your user id, and they accept email addresses of the form someuser+randomcrap@example.com
<crashsystems> so I have a plus sign in my user name, and then a random string. makes brute forcing kinda difficult for someone who is starting with my email address
<crashsystems> of course, just creating a separate email for mint would be better
<DammitJim> good point
<crashsystems> besides, I don't think so many people use mint that it would be a more attractive target than say, bank of america.
<DammitJim> that's true
<DammitJim> I wish I could remove categories from Mint
<crashsystems> I need to configure my budget
<DammitJim> that's why I'm doing this... my wife and I have to get it done... money is leaking somewhere LOL
<crashsystems> since I have not configured it, it made an auto-budget based upon the past three months of account activity. those three months for me were the last three I was unemployed, so the budget was a bit off
<DammitJim> where are you at now?
<DammitJim> btw, can you go older than 3 months?
<crashsystems> I'd get emails like the one right after I purchased my laptop, saying things like "unusual spending in electronics. you spent $1,200 in electronics last month, and you usually spend $2."
<crashsystems> I'm in Sunnyvale california.
<crashsystems> I don't know
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> california? how is sunnyvale?
<DammitJim> what are you doing?
<crashsystems> I'm working at WhiteHat Security. Basically customers hire us to find security vulnerabilities in their websites.
<DammitJim> wow
<DammitJim> you are good at that stuff! good luck with it
<crashsystems> thanks
<DammitJim> dammit... T-mobile is going to have free phones on the 11th and 12th!
<crashsystems> "free"
<DammitJim> I hope they don't jack up the price of the monthly web
<DammitJim> 2 year contract :)
<DammitJim> my wife is up for renewal
<DammitJim> and she lost her G2 2 weeks ago :(
<crashsystems> Whenever I'm at home my phone number is routed over WiFi. Its my little way at getting (slightly) even with telcos
<DammitJim> is there a way to get mint to color code stuff?
<DammitJim> how do you do that, crashsystems ?
<crashsystems> I don't know. I've not really used the web interface beyond setting up the account.
<crashsystems> I've got a gizmo5 account, and Gingerbread has built in voip
<crashsystems> you can do it with sipgate though too
<DammitJim> gizmo5? sipgate?
<DammitJim> are those free services?
<DammitJim> is that similar to google voice?
<crashsystems> gizmo5 is a freemium service, but they were bought by google and registration is closed
<crashsystems> same thing with sipgate, sans google and registration is still open
<crashsystems> http://crashsystems.net/2010/04/google-voice-gizmo5-sipdroid/ <-- info about my setup pre android 2.3
<DammitJim> what's your upstream internet?
<crashsystems> comcast
<crashsystems> its kinda funny, I'm in the middle of silicon valley, and I still only have one choice of internet provider.
<DammitJim> lol
<DammitJim> we are behind in internet services for Americans still....
<DammitJim> so, there is no sip stuff I can do with my Nexus S?
<crashsystems> sure there is 
<DammitJim> for a price?
<crashsystems> you could do the exact same setup I have, but using sipgate instead of gizmo5
<DammitJim> I know T-mobile lets you use WiFi, but they still use up your minutes
<crashsystems> sipgate is free for incoming calls
<crashsystems> with my setup, every call, even outgoing, is technically incomming when on wifi
<DammitJim> how is that?
<crashsystems> I should really write a blog post about it
<DammitJim> yeah ;)
<DammitJim> have you tried Tango? that's worked great for me
<crashsystems> In fact, I think I'll do that.
<crashsystems> nope. what is it?
<DammitJim> oh man, you have the nexus 1, not the s, right?
<DammitJim> it's for video conferencing
<crashsystems> correct
<DammitJim> and video streaming is pretty good
<crashsystems> nice. I've been using gtalk on my laptop for video conferencing
<DammitJim> google talk?
<crashsystems> yep
<DammitJim> never tried it
<crashsystems> well, when you are doing video chat on your Nexus S, technically you are using it.
<DammitJim> hhhmm
<crashsystems> they have a browser plugin that lets users use voice/video chat right in the gmail interface
<crashsystems> http://www.google.com/chat/video
<DammitJim> alright, enough of this
<DammitJim> I better hit the sack if I want to do any android dev tomorrow
<crashsystems> goodnight
<DammitJim> see ya man
<DammitJim> thanks for all the info
<DammitJim> where did mike go?
<DammitJim> ... or mhall119 ...
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: sry i missed you the other day
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: It's cool.  I don't really expect people to be on much on the weekends.
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: i have a jabber notification setup, so that I'd get notifications on google talk, but apparently i borked it somewhere along the way :(
<dantalizing> mmmmm..... jabber borking
<maxolasersquad> Do you have information on how to set that up?
<dantalizing> somewhere
<dantalizing> i'll check
<dantalizing> its an irssi script
<jck77> good morning
<dantalizing> morning jck77 
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: https://github.com/chmouel/irssi-xmpp-notify
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: Awesome.  I don't have a clue what I was pinging you for.
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: I remember now.  I was hoping you would take a look at http://code.google.com/r/maxolasersquad-osmand/ for me.
<maxolasersquad> I made some modifications, which cause the app to crash when my GPS Location changes.
<maxolasersquad> I added a new configuration so the user could choose MPH or KPH, and then display the speed according to the option chosen.
<maxolasersquad> The problem appears to be in my implementation of the option.
<maxolasersquad> This is my first shot at doing any coding on Android.
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: i'll play with it tonight ... see if I find something
<maxolasersquad> I greatly appreciate it.  I've restepped everything I did and I don't see a problem.
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: I'm pretty sure the problem lies somewhere in my implementation of the ListPreference
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-09
<itnet7> mhall119 I am kind of stuck at our home owners association meeting. I am not sure I will make it out of here in time to attend tonights meeting
<itnet7> if we don't have one tonight, then I would like to get together with you to find the best way to handle mwetings with the LD integration
<itnet7> ttyiab
<mhall119> itnet7: I'll be happy to chair tonight's meeting
<mhall119> though the only agenda item is about the new meeting feature
<mhall119> doh, and I fail at UTC time
<MichelleQ> I think everyone fails at UTC.
<mhall119> yeah, we already have a bug report to do something about that
<mhall119> if anyone has anything to dicuss in tonight's meeting, go ahead and add it to http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/
<mhall119> cjohnston crashsystems dantalizing himuraken jamalta jtatum mianosm1 munz rmcbride RoAkSoAx ShawnR statik zbrown zoopster 30 minutes until the team meeting
<MichelleQ> what time is the meeting?  UTC requires I math.
<mhall119> in about 5 minutes
<mhall119> cjohnston crashsystems dantalizing himuraken jamalta jtatum mianosm1 munz rmcbride RoAkSoAx ShawnR statik zbrown zoopster Meeting time
<mhall119> #startmeeting
<mhall119> hey, where's mootbot?
<zoopster> o/ from sunny california
<mhall119> whatcha doing in cali?
<zoopster> workin'
<zoopster> meetings with Canonical partners
<mhall119> ah, gotta make money for the man
<zoopster> yea
<mhall119> okay, well it seems we're going bot-less tonight
<zoopster> can't get mootbot to join again?
<mhall119> how do you get it to join?
<akgraner> OMG you killed mootbot...
<MichelleQ> mootbot's probably in cali with zoopster
<mhall119> akgraner: it was an accident, i swear!
 * akgraner apologizes for the random outburst there and slinks back to the NC channel :-)
<mhall119> you know we're always happy to see you
<mhall119> okay, meeting agenda is at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/1/detail/
<mhall119> unlike previous meetings, our agenda is no longer in the wiki, it's now on the LoCo Directory
<mhall119> which brings us to our first topic
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Discuss new LoCo Directory features
 * mhall119 pretends mootbot is still here doing' it's job
<zoopster> hopefully akgraner will help mootbot find it's way back
<mhall119> so cjohnston and I, along with the other loco-directory developers, have added Meeting tracking to http://loco.ubuntu.com to go along with the Event tracking we've been using it for
<mhall119> any team member can create/edit meetings for the team
<mhall119> they can also add/edit agenda items for any of our team's meetings
<zoopster> woop! great job! \o/
<mhall119> from now on we should use this for planning our IRC meetings
<rmcbride> indeed Great job!
<mhall119> because it's much easier to extract useful data from LD than the wiki
<mhall119> and eventually this will automatically feed our montly team reports
<mhall119> so please use it, report any bugs you encounter of features you wish it had
<mhall119> it's a new feature, and we're looking for ways to improve it
<mhall119> our next meeting is already up there: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/14/detail/ so you can add agenda items to it at any time
<mhall119> any questions about LD or the meeting feature before I move on?
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> you have a question?
<mhall119> or just signaling that you're here?
<mhall119> okay, moving along
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Developer Week
<cjohnston> saying hi
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek
<mhall119> Starting Feb. 28th is the next developer week
<mhall119> for anybody who doesn't know what that is, it's a week long series of online (over IRC) classes about developing for and on Ubuntu
<mhall119> on Mar. 2nd at 1700 UTC cjohnston and I will be teaching a class on how to get started hacking on the LoCo Directory
<mhall119> if anybody is interested in getting involved in this project with us, that'll be a good way to get started
<mhall119> any questions?
<mhall119> okay, gonna be a short meeting
<mhall119> last one
<mhall119> [TOPIC] Ubuntu Global Jam
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/567/detail/
<mhall119> The next Global Jam is scheduled for April 1st (not my idea)
<mhall119> for those who don't know what a Global Jam is, it's an excuses to get together with other people in the loco team or other groups and work on something Ubuntu related
<mhall119> people hold bug jams where they triage and/or fix bugs
<mhall119> documentation jams where they write/edit documentation
<mhall119> packaing, translations, testing and all kinds of other jams
<MichelleQ> I've failed to be paying attention.  Anything I need to be doing?
<mhall119> all you need is a small space for people to gather and something you want to do
<mhall119> if you want to hold a jam near you, just add it to the link above and let the rest of us know so we can attend if possible
<mhall119> [TOPC] Open...
<mhall119> anybody have anything else they want to talk about before we end the meeting?
<MichelleQ> ... nope.  Nothing that I can think of
<mhall119> akgraner: how was FUDcon?
<akgraner> very interesting
 * itnet7 is here, sorry I'm late
<akgraner> I didn't realize how many people I knew there
<akgraner> but it is very different from UDS 
<mhall119> I think you know 50% of the FLOSS community by now
<akgraner> nah - I wish I did
<mhall119> oh, word on the street is that UDS is coming back to Orlando this fall!
<rmcbride> It is
<rmcbride> YAY
<akgraner> sweet...
<itnet7> That's going to rock!
<rmcbride> I think it was pretty much a done deal before the last one was over. Everyone was very happy with the venue, from what I was told
<mhall119> itnet7: did you have anything you wanted to talk about before I end the meeting?
<itnet7> Not really, but thanks so much for holding it!
<mhall119> no problem
<mhall119> #endmeeting
 * mhall119 continues to pretend Mootbot is here
<itnet7> awsomeness
<itnet7> akgraner: you seriouls made the plunge? Are you vegan? or just vegetarian
<itnet7> s/seriouls/seriously/
<akgraner> just vegetarian
<akgraner> I know right...it's hard for me to believe
<itnet7> That rocks, good for you!
<mhall119> aw, I was going to make BBQ for the next UDS
<itnet7> Well if you're doing it to help you feel better
<itnet7> then kudos
<itnet7> +1 mhall119 !
<akgraner> itnet7, yeah needed to make some changes...
<itnet7> I have been trying to get more exercise myself... need to work on the diet too, but not sure what will work for me
<itnet7> I need some serious help :-P
<mhall119> akgraner: I'll smoke some veggies for you then
<akgraner> mhall119, awww thanks!
<itnet7> Smoked veggies rock too!
<mhall119> speaking of, has anyone heard from pak33m lately?
<itnet7> I talked to him last week for a bit, he was doing well
<mhall119> okay, good
<itnet7> I was gonna try to see if everyone might want to meet up soon in either Orlando or Lakeland geocache
<mhall119> oh, geocaching
<itnet7> s/geocache/and geocache/ 
<itnet7> Yeah, I thought we could do it as a family fun event
<MichelleQ> sure
 * MichelleQ resumes paying attention again.
<itnet7> At some park, unless you guys feel like traveling and camping out at Jonathan Dickinson State Park
<cjohnston> lets meet up next week in vegas
<itnet7> cjohnston: bet!
<itnet7> yeah right
<cjohnston> I'll be there
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: if you're paying, we'll be there
<cjohnston> im not paying
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ> sign me up
<MichelleQ> oh dammit
<cjohnston> leaving friday headed to NC, then end of next week is vegas
<itnet7> Nice!
<MichelleQ> itnet7: if you decide to geocache this direction, let us know.
<MichelleQ> We'll fire up the smoker for dinner.
<itnet7> :-)
<itnet7> I will check and see how many caches are near you guys!
<MichelleQ> sounds good
<itnet7> I just finished a 5 stage cache that required close to 20 miles of hiking
<MichelleQ> holy mackerel
<itnet7> but that was a personal goal/challenge
<MichelleQ> we'd have to do a kid-friendly one.
 * itnet7 is trying to get back in shape
<itnet7> Sure!
<MichelleQ> a particular kid-with-muscle-fatigue-issues one.
<itnet7> I will check online and see if any of the parks near you have any
<itnet7> most of them are stroller accessible
<MichelleQ> he's got a wheel chair, so distance isn't an issue, as long as it's accessible
<itnet7> that will work
<itnet7> are there any nature preserves or county parks near you that you guys really enjoy visiting?
<itnet7> I will check there first
<MichelleQ> hhm.  Lake Parker Park's really kid-friendly and accessible, but not big
<MichelleQ> there's the Van Fleet trail - that might have something interesting. http://www.bikingflorida.com/index.php?module=pagemaster&PAGE_user_op=view_page&PAGE_id=21
<itnet7> Wow, at Lake Parker Park there are 227 hidden caches within a 5 mile radius
<mhall119> they have a nice playground too
<MichelleQ> nice
<MichelleQ> it's a really nice plave
<MichelleQ> place,even
<itnet7> :-)
<MichelleQ> itnet7: signing up for geocaching.com - :-)
<MichelleQ> We're TheSuperHalls
<mhall119> lol
<itnet7> MichelleQ: sweet!
<itnet7> It's definitely fun, and good exercise
<MichelleQ> Figured I'd remember that
<itnet7> Nice!
<itnet7> Just send you a friend request through there
<MichelleQ> so, there are, supposedly, 25k caches within 10 miles of us.
<itnet7> 25k??
<itnet7> wow!
<itnet7> 2500?
<mhall119> yeah, but probably 10k of them are all one one guy's yard
<itnet7> There is like 4000 in brevard
<MichelleQ> no.  25k
<itnet7> WOw!
<MichelleQ> it returned 25543 results for a search for our zip within 10 miles
<itnet7> Ah!
<MichelleQ> I did a double take
<itnet7> that includes all cache types though
<MichelleQ> dunno - no clue
<itnet7> Yeah, When I visit by then I'll learn to filter and will let you guys know what I learn
<itnet7> You have an android phone right?
<itnet7> you can install c:geo
<itnet7> and add your geocaching.com account
<MichelleQ> yeah, I've got an android
<MichelleQ> ok, will do
<mhall119> anyone got an interesting little FLOSS project they'd like to talk about during UDW? http://justanothertriager.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/have-an-interesting-project-you-want-to-talk-about/
<mhall119> woohoo Mootbot-UK is back@
<mhall119> !
<amouge> hey just in case anyones interested, I have an entry level php position full time in tampa
<amouge> hey tiemonster
<akgraner> itnet7, mhall119 and zoopster - see mootbot-uk :-)  it's in your channel now..let me know if you need to know anything about this one there is really on one difference in the -uk and the old one
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> amouge: hi. sorry. I was at class.
<itnet7> akgraner: ?
<itnet7> Alan added some stuff?
<akgraner> itnet7, yep I'll get you the how to I wrote for it
<itnet7> Sweet thanks!
<amouge> all good
<mhall119> akgraner: I think we'd been using mootbot-uk
<mhall119> it's just that something happened to it
<reya276> does anyone know when we will get the flash update http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/02/flash-player-10-2-released-with-stage-video-hardware-acceleration/
<DammitJim> is there a google chrome channel?
<DammitJim> someone at work got his CR-48
<DammitJim> I want mine, dammit!!!
<reya276> yeah I too applied for one, but I have not gotten a response from google or the device either
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> afternoon, dantalizing 
<DammitJim> reya276, they don't tell you anything! they just show up!
<DammitJim> I want one!!! someone here at work just bought an acer one for 199 with a free cover at target or something
<reya276> hey Dan
<reya276> DammitJim, oh that is cool
<reya276> DammitJim, so for $200 bucks they got one at Target?
<mhall119> not the CR-48
<mhall119> you can probably get a $200 Atom CPU netbook for $200 at target
<DammitJim> yeah, talking about the acerone
<mhall119> ah, ok
<crashsystems> The CR-48 is nice.
<DammitJim> do you have one, crashsystems ?
<crashsystems> no, but a few coworkers were hunting security vulns on one, and I got to hold it for a few minutes.
<jck77> hello everyone
<jck77> I heard that to that the CR-48 is a nice netbook
<crashsystems> it is. ubuntu would be great on it
<jck77> are they still sending it with the pilot program? I applied but never received a message back :(
<DammitJim> crashsystems, ubuntu flies on it
<DammitJim> jck77, I heard the 3rd batch is on its way
<zillar> it's a beautiful notebook
<DammitJim> a co-worker just got it 4 days ago
<DammitJim> and I've seen some posts of people getting them today
<jck77> DammitJim: great, but do they let you know before via email that you were selected?
<DammitJim> nope, I heard that they are just showing up at doorsteps
<jck77> ohh
<jck77> great to know then
<DammitJim> good luck to us all
<zillar> oddly, that's contrary to the sign-up form
<zillar> "We'll review the requests that come in and contact you if you've been selected. "
<jck77> thats why I asked
<jck77> we really need luck I guess there is a lot of people applying
<jck77> what makes me mad is that there is people that received and they are selling it. so they dont care about improving neither giving feedback about the netbook
<DammitJim> selling it?
<jck77> yeap
<jck77> look on ebay
<jck77> google should track those mf and blacklist them from any google service
<DammitJim> http://ocala.craigslist.org/sys/2198349263.html
<jck77> thats what pissed me offff
<dantalizing> same with google io ... people just wanting to sell free stuff from the goog
<DammitJim> dammit...
<mhall119> jim
<MichelleQ> bob?
<DammitJim> do you guys know of a fax machine that you can check remotely to see if it has received a fax?
<dfused> make the secretary do it
<reya276> so what is the deal on the USB hack
<dantalizing> theres a usb hack?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: Did you get a chance to look at the osmand code?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: downloaded it and tried to build, but kept getting errors and didnt have time to dive too deep ... at a high level, the code looks fine
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: do you have logcat output?
<maxolasersquad> I don't know.
<maxolasersquad> Would that be on my phone, or in Eclipse?
<dantalizing> hmm... i alway use the command line
<dantalizing> start up the app in an emulator or phone ...
<dantalizing> then "adb logcat"
<dantalizing> you'll at least get the java exception
<reya276> before I rudely got kickout the channel, check this out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovfYBa1EHm4
<reya276> what is up with that, security risk on Linux
<dantalizing> reya276: i need at least 51:07 to understand
<reya276> huh?
<dantalizing> well just opening the video doesnt really give anyone a chance to understand the issue
<dantalizing> first i heard of it
<dantalizing> reya276: is it really a usb exploit or just using autorun to exploit apps?
<reya276> bah, nevermind this is all BS, the guy is talking about an Ubuntu OS that has not been patched and running without no security, he also does not show how you can compromise the system
<reya276> so it seems like an FUD video
<reya276> ok here is the writen version http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/02/09/linux_autorun_problems/
<dantalizing> i would doubt that its total fud if he's standing up at shmoocon to demo it
<dantalizing> so this is not a usb hack, this is configuration and app hacking
<reya276> ok, great so this is legit which is exactly what I wanted to know
<reya276> so this guy is actually talking about something that can be done
<reya276> specially to Ubuntu system
<reya276> I say not good
<dantalizing> The demo relied on taking advantage of a flaw in GNOME Evince document viewer that was patched in January
<dantalizing> even so, was kind of "weak" because it was shown on a machine with in-built exploit mitigation disabled, as Larimer himself clearly explains.
<reya276> ah ok so this was patched
<maxolasersquad> Last month I saw two different people complain about having their Linux box hijacked.  One guy took no security precautions because he just assumed he was invinsible running Linux.
<reya276> ok so Linux/Ubuntu is still secure, so why bother even showing this
<dantalizing> AppArmor – might be defeated
<dantalizing> ubuntu uses apparmor
<reya276> ok so then anyone can Hijack Ubuntu
<reya276> sorry just trying to understand, as right now all of our servers are running Ubuntu
<dantalizing> reya276: i dont think its an all or nothing game .. no OS is totally secure
<mhall119> reya276: make sure you have all available updates
<reya276> right I understand that, but I'm thinking is safer than Windows, which is the reason I moved away from it
<dantalizing> i dont think that has changed in the past 10 yrs :)
<reya276> ok all the servers are always updated
<mhall119> then you have very little chance of problems
<reya276> ok so I should not be too worried about this
<dantalizing> restrict physical access to all servers
<dantalizing> rule #1
<mhall119> Disney is hiring Java devs, anyone want the info?
<zillar> i would
<zillar> i am interested*
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-10
<reya276> holy crap, anyone there. I need help big time my Ubuntu system has a Malware
<reya276> I ran Clamav and it found 
<reya276> ----------- SCAN SUMMARY -----------
<reya276> Known viruses: 1143811
<reya276> Engine version: 0.96.5
<reya276> Scanned directories: 47749
<reya276> Scanned files: 238704
<reya276> Infected files: 3
<reya276> Total errors: 570
<reya276> Data scanned: 20177.55 MB
<reya276> Data read: 70309.41 MB (ratio 0.29:1)
<reya276> Time: 2969.655 sec (49 m 29 s)
<reya276> I was able to remove the first two which where JS files in the .cache dir on my home but this one
<reya276> /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages: winnow.malware.hw.malware.562933.UNOFFICIAL FOUND
<reya276> what is up with that
<reya276> how can I remove that one
<reya276> the folks in the Ubuntu main channel said it was a false positive
<reya276> /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_main_binary-amd64_Packages: UTF-8 Unicode English text, with very long lines
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<munz> morning reya276 
<munz> saw u had malware?
<reya276> no I spoke to the guys in the main Ubuntu forum and they said it was a false positive and it was as I ran ClamAV again and it did not give me the same results
<munz> ohh ok, i was like how? lol
<reya276> yeah me too
<munz> glad ur clean
<reya276> LOL
<munz> i deal w/too much windows virus/malware @work....dont need that crap on ubuntu!
<reya276> boy after that I went on panic mode and connected to all of the servers at work and ran CHROOTKIT and ClamAV all night
<munz> lol
<munz> all clean tho?
<maxolasersquad> Can anyone recommend a good CLI music player?
<munz> http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/53095
<maxolasersquad> munz: Thanks
<munz> no prob
<maxolasersquad> munz: Any idea what I should set the sound driver to in the config?
<munz> maxolasersquad,        AudioDriver (string)
<munz>               Which audiodriver to use for playback. Currently, you can choose
<munz>               between  the following drivers: oss, esd, nas and sdl. If SDL is
<munz>               available,  it  will  be  used  by  default.  OSS  is  the  next
<munz>               alternative.  ESD  should only be used if everything else fails.
<munz>               Note that, if you use SDL as audio driver, you can  select  from
<munz>               many   output   devices  by  setting  the  environment  variable
<munz>               SDL_AUDIODRIVER. This is an SDL feature, please refer to the FAQ
<munz>               on libsdl.org for more information.
<munz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/mp3blaster.1.html
<maxolasersquad> I would think that it would be oss, but that throws "Failed to open sound device."
<munz> hmm
<munz> in a forum saw that specifying path to device helped others
<munz> Try mp3blaster -s /dev/dsp or dsp1 or wht evr urs is
<munz> wait!
<munz> run "padsp mp3blaster"
<munz> ur 10.10?
<maxolasersquad> 10.04
<maxolasersquad> padsp mp3blaster worked.
<munz> sweet!
<reya276> is there an app that can read files like if it were an audio book?
<tiemonster> festival
<DammitJim> where can one get chrome os?
<DammitJim> or is that not available?
<reya276> I thought that Chrome OS was just the Chrome Browser installed on the CR-48 or something like that
<DammitJim> yeah... pure os, though
<DammitJim> like it runs the chrome kernel supposedly
<mhall119> chrome os is still linux kernel
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: The window to apply for the CR-48 is closed.
<maxolasersquad> It is unlikely anyone can get a Chrome OS device until one goes for sale on the market, which is supposed to be later this year.
<zillar> whoopie
<jck77> maxolasersquad: there is people already selling it on ebay 
<maxolasersquad> jck77: Yeah.  That's probably the only way for now.
<jck77> maxolasersquad: but why the form still on?
<jck77> https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48advanced/
<jck77> I remember that I read somewhere that the last day to submit your for was December 21
<jck77> 2010
<jck77> I applied as individual and as a business on my work place but no luck at all for now
<DammitJim> maxolasersquad, when did they close it?
<DammitJim> oh, you can buy them on ebay like jck77 said lol
<DammitJim> but I was wondering about the OS itself only
<DammitJim> dammit, I better get a cr-48!
<jck77> am still possitive to get one
<zillar> just dream harder
<zillar> it will happen
<jck77> http://cgi.ebay.com/Chrome-Laptop-w-2-years-Verizon-3G-Included-NEW-SEALED-/120682658341?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item1c193f3a25
<jck77> $399 
<zillar> $400 seems to be standard market value
<jck77> yeap
<jck77> there are people selling it for $500
<jck77> thats insane
<zillar> greedy
<zillar> all of them
<jck77> google should buy them back and then get the address of the seller and then charge them with a fee of $700 
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: If you are feeling really adventurous you could compile the OS itself.  I don't know if anyone out there has a precompiled version.
<maxolasersquad> They closed it back in December.
<DammitJim> closed what?
<munz> http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<zillar> i'm tempted to try out the live cd, but i get the feeling chromeos will be absolutely useless to me
<zillar> even more useless than oracle
<zillar> dohohoho
<munz> lol
<maxolasersquad> Does anyone actually pay for sites like Easy Share?
<zillar> probably
<zillar> although I doubt there are legitimate subsribers
<maxolasersquad> That Chrome OS link isn't for the Google Chrome OS.  It's a full Linux desktop built with Google applications installed.
<munz> :(
<zillar> apparently it's suse
<maxolasersquad> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/vanilla.php
<maxolasersquad> That looks to be some prebuilt ChromeOS images for USB.
<maxolasersquad> aasd
<zillar> i wonder how well they work
<DammitJim> I'm going to try them out
<reya276> let me know how it goes Dammit
<zillar> are they all liveusb images or usb installers?
<maxolasersquad> They look to all be usb images.
<munz_werk> .
<zillar> ?
<maxolasersquad> `
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-11
<reya276> anyone in?
<reya276> I forgot the password for my Daughters PC is there anyway that I can reset it
<reya276> I need to ship it to her but I have to update it first and I can't do that without her password
<mhall119> !seen tiemonster
<ubuntu-fl> mhall119: tiemonster was last seen in #ubuntu-us-fl 8 hours, 24 minutes, and 10 seconds ago: <tiemonster> festival
<mhall119> reya276: it's Ubuntu?
<reya276> yes
<mhall119> boot from a LiveCD, chroot to your HDD, then run passwd
<reya276> I  even got a log from an IM conversation to see if it is that but that password is for her Ubuntu one acct not her desktop login
<reya276> chroot?
<reya276> how do you do that
<mhall119> from the command line
<mhall119> say you mount your HDD as /media/Disk
<mhall119> in your LiveCD session
<mhall119> you just open the terminal, type "sudo chroot /media/Disk" and it'll give you a command prompt that acts like you booted from the HDD
<mhall119> running "passwd $daughtersusername" from there will let you reset her password
<reya276> ok let me try it
<reya276> ok how do I mount the CD?
<reya276> thanks lets see if I can get this to work
<mhall119> boot from the CD
<mhall119> then mount your harddrive
<reya276> mount the HD then mount the CD
<mhall119> no, just boot from the CD to the live session, then mount the HD
<mhall119> there's nothing you need to do with teh CD other than boot from it
<reya276> oh when I tried doing sudo chroot /media/Disk from the CLI it said "chroot: cannot change root directory to /media/Disk: no such file or directory
<mhall119> right, that was an example path
<mhall119> you'll need to mount the HDD (double-click it in nautilus), then use whatever path it has
<mhall119> it'll probably be /media/something
<reya276> ok I did it, thanks
<reya276> lets see if I can log in as her
<reya276> cool it worked, thanks
<reya276> damn this thing does work miracles
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> good night
<reya276> wait
<reya276> how can I find a way to run this package/app called kde-config-tablet?
<floridagurl941> hello
<mhall119> morning
<dantalizing> morning
<itnet7> Morning
<dantalizing> itnet7:  pm?
<itnet7> sure
<reya276> morning everyone
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> so reya276 were you referring to the data-foo tags?
<reya276> yes, trying to see if it is an option for us to move to HTML5
<dantalizing> like <tr><td data-foo="Rey" data-bar="276">soemthing</td></tr>
<reya276> could we use say a dynamic language such as PHP or Coldfusion8, JSP 
<reya276> along with this tag
<dantalizing> sure ... but they are not inherently associated with any database context.
<dantalizing> you can stick whatever you want in those
<dantalizing> there is no such thing as a data tag "insert" or "update"
<dantalizing> in the database sense of those words
<dantalizing> they're literally just tags
<dantalizing> but you can definitely use php or whatever to populate them and use then use those tags for your app data
<crashsystems> hello world
<mhall119> hello crashsystems 
 * crashsystems <3 Firefox Sync :D
<dantalizing> crashsystems: you're not using a manual sync process with my app?? :(
<crashsystems> dantalizing: No, I'm using Firefox 4 sync between my personal laptop, work computer and Fennec on my phone.
<dantalizing> boo
<dantalizing> install it anyway and give it 5 stars
<crashsystems> your app is for syncing with the default browser's bookmarks isn't it?
<dantalizing> crashsystems: yes
<tiemonster> !ping
<ubuntu-fl> pong
<crashsystems> dantalizing: have you tried Fennec recently?
<dantalizing> crashsystems: i tried beta9 iirc and it blew up on me ... i'm assuming i had some cruft from the previous releases, but didnt really follow up
<dantalizing> sry beta4
<crashsystems> beta5 is the current version. its good enough now to be my main browser on my phone
<dantalizing> ah maybe beta5 then
<dantalizing> whatever came out a few weeks back
<dantalizing> ow 14MB
<crashsystems> its performance is actually pretty good considering it's size. Also, flash alone is 10mb, so 14MB for a browser is not bad.
<dantalizing> beta4 is in the market and its crashing on me again
<dantalizing> :(
<crashsystems> hah, don't bother with beta4
<dantalizing> well where's beta5
<dantalizing> ?
<crashsystems> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/mobile/nightly/latest-mozilla-central-android-r7/en-US/
<dantalizing> ah
<dantalizing> isnt there an irssi script to save links
<crashsystems> ?
<crashsystems> I don't use irssi
<crashsystems> I would if it had decent spellcheck
<dantalizing> you should write a nice little perl irssi spell check script
<dantalizing> we should do a florida ubuntu hour in CA in may
<dantalizing> zbrown: crashsystems jamalta ^^^^
<mhall119> lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-12
<zbrown> dantalizing: eh?
<zbrown> oh I see
<mhall119> dantalizing: as long as it's recorded as a florida team event
<munz> my logon pswd and keyring pswd are out of sync....anyone know how to change the pass on your keyring?
<crash|party-hat> munz: rm   .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring then log out and in again
<crash|party-hat> you changed your password recently, didn't you?
<munz> yea
<munz> thx brb
<crash|party-hat> yw
<munz> crash|party-hat, funny thing, actually changed it months ago, just been really really lazy
<munz> but it worked
<munz> thanx again :)
<crash|party-hat> yw
<crash|party-hat> thats an annoying little bug that has been around forever
<crash|party-hat> seems like it should be easy to fix
<munz> yea, should be
<s_mahdi> hi
<s_mahdi> can any one here help me installing tcl on ubuntu 10.04?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-02-13
<tiemonster> anyone around to help with creating a daemon?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-06
 * TiMiDo is watching the Super Bowl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-08
<Arnautovic> Hi
<TiMiDo> hi Arnautovic 
<Arnautovic> Just finished cooking dinner
<Arnautovic> http://i.imgur.com/d5wyw.jpg and http://i.imgur.com/FUH8R.jpg
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-09
<kc4zvw> launchpad users?  have questions
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-10
<roaksoax> n/win 3
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-02-11
<govatent> is there an #ubuntu-fl channel? 
<govatent> hello from the future 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-02-07
<jck77> good morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-02
<Nothing_Much> oh my goodness
<balloons> ahoneybun, glad everything arrived safely
<ahoneybun> yea me too balloons
<ahoneybun> I'm keeping it in the box safe and sound for the moment
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-04
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein: I just saw your tweet about my UGJ event lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-05
<ahoneybun> mhall119: holy crap
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I got a ton of DVDs in the mail
<mhall119> well....give them away :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: of course lol
<ahoneybun> I also got server ones as well though
<Nothing_Much> what's happening in here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-06
<balloons> have fun jamming everyone!
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> mhall119: got the event going with KeithIMyers__
<KeithIMyers__> Its a mad house in here
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> KeithIMyers__: nice, take pictures and post them for me to share
<KeithIMyers__> http://www.davidafarrellat-large.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/0231-1024x768.jpg
<KeithIMyers__> See, all packed
<mhall119> heh, nice try
<ahoneybun> Bryanstein: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-07
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> reporting from Code Camp 2015!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-02-08
<ahoneybun> mhall119: Code Camp was great
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice, do you have pictures?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> uploading to imgur now mhall119
<ahoneybun> I made progress with uBeginner thanks to KeithIMyers__
<ahoneybun> mhall119: http://imgur.com/a/TU8OO
<mhall119> ahoneybun: nice shirt :)
<ahoneybun> yep mhall119 :)
<ahoneybun> mhall119: expect a update for uBeginner soon. All the way to 2.0!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-06
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  does that USB KVM device for Android require an app or drivers?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I have an Android based device without any input or output method.  Just a USB port.  Would that work?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It needs an app. You should be able to install it via ADB and trigger it's intent over ADB as well as long as ADB us running and authorized
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - It may be possible to also use a keyboard to enter keystrokes to activate the app or enable USB debugging. Would be complicated if you cannot see the screen
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm seems I got 2 bad Anker cables
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-07
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i just got some that i ordered
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> haven't tested them yet
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-08
<jck77> hello everyone
<floridagram> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Hidie ho
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxPgia7-QRg&t=28s
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I suppose that was a restore operation, Keith?
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> What's the watch you have now?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Fossil Founder Q
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I call dibs 😛
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> There are now 1001 pictures in this chat and that's the worst one.
<floridagram> <KMyers> I dont think so
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Yeah well, that's the only one that requires me to spend money
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I suppose it's relative to if you were me or not
<floridagram> <KMyers> Correct, it is the only one that does not require me to spend money
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-09
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- … hQEMA6d7xCV8lukRAQgA0jZDEdfOoM9OqWyWfDNEPiV/kpLKVQycR1HCBVLx3Aun … +b43fr76loxm2CyYAN9PiLxBjxGUNAiVhKmEFMd39lEhZiL+X1bEbh+XrgsQCn5c … xRHwcrXt7BbuMPBAvR6A++x0xb0AXFuudWPt7ZShjb6dsfxvqWk1VQxEmkq9uSot … 3bgB/b1MCUNqPgnbWp8EB7O3ryufLn9Jq7YbcCY9qWm/AJJl4sz0sXFyY349Pppl … 26lGhyXSQMptjdif0SiItOlTDWFDM1s/Q6j9YKL8UQBtoaeJgwFDHwNh5Zh482By … MSVw1vPaLyaIKCwod9Kw5QPIC8es+bukI76bNXfl19
<floridagram> hXh4Ng+w0JhzDavo/Op0q/AJnuOEQGec8YqmR87xd1knK/ESUfceQC3HteS1vrMj … OnbEpQcWw3s4cw46dSt87GLmUp1WmR3AjMOgUtAYeRfKkoDvanvifQW1puPRinfZ … +Yo9lDKQUQqieuDzwoyjTIGeGuU+ytWeWdZFR85V+DpEtwHxucATXqUMUqGd/gJ6 … +b/t9LXBu637GonijJyS7hyRbnPPwTrmpFB1LqZWJ+VB0yOXZaCnRdPRWaDRH/Os … l0Ug+8mlkC1VR4RVlFnf6eRbI4U+V7dpgEOleCDhKzOuonyDYVndjLOaf3nzPl0F … wj3v5nA2GCj21BkaZDtC0q64Hp4dkkO8qsasds3k9aGKa6nI57a9H3O5mFjDS1Y2 …
<floridagram> CCFolBecLYfm6atzSNAFPGK2gtrWhuJskiMxQUXZFR/DFbtILGKRAwZAK5A5d5P0 … ta224pFyw2tyxai36pjHIYzvEu6rG6vmAjkZn/5WQVyovp8PAxUF6MyMYMlIdNHp … zh/wlxDELQ/aWM0zBAPyMPlKry+wJ+GkPKBSu2M1sisSfEPl7GySR48fgC25aoMa … xG3ppADVhDHXtJLFfA7gtcv0s/NCkFCmLqgrfmY2wO5aUhJU/kKhSaT/opuAiUfa … vWmFVhyCW4nEFOCVW23e0UU3kwrak+YIYXW0gPng7ASDSVWHrdG3C1xGJDg1DiWD … X8sW1GTMSwacMZrV9/OjD4AqZ68B8wlbwtoQIKc60rkRvzkiKmchyBf5rrN8Eyhk …
<floridagram> cU+LDqGPXGy4NQdgfZ0wndIxhMljpVq6vuMx/Scm1lX77ELnn6+goM3TSaVaX0ed … p3meY+ilBfW9OgVhSOf3BzaGie5Z7fiacwUzwVHVebYV+B8Uy5f4EHCdEVpX+tkQ … bVDqiIoeR1IC … =OGqE … -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let's see if anyone can read this
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE----- … hQEMA6d7xCV8lukRAQgAnIXMjHGCgfmewwGXpkT6x0Qc0HJmEhEU5q2Mo4XT7c/n … tX3ApTvAlrNRLnnPWo7xRDHpMhjEYwTEn76RM0q81gGUMYLZrkFunqAfbI+gDESj … gYsih9Rw+RSBCzf+5w+h34W5BdhHO/CTV+DDOXqgc6Tt5HWcbCbhc3ZPCkSjGBxG … nEqEGMLqab/yLs4Wm3I8Cbl31nvmCp/n1STe+6DC47LNn5yMYSNbWc3TRTgnepKe … H62ZwiM7bZ8nG3dQKFLmrZ6D+Q1y1dar7mtTWU48H09LKpNnGgB7kfR+Gqc9XU1H … Gy2cepge/tswElc041zY7lsMJr8TYuK6PdlSC6p8rd
<floridagram> /rRtU3HWisJ11bQZYCWTKVeqnKMzZjqMFQ1nwdH5Kb8Z8dx/lUE6ZjHDHgQwdW21 … 1wIGzSmHNmNPkb32d4ZKujDtMrJdVSr3wrSkZW4BIF0Ohaqv0NoQutz/7ON4JA1l … h4Xp6xsgnlSJZA6d3Y9KhlTFlH+kzjAl9FNSLyJQXArW6Mn1Jltr7wNMRTZAlPjZ … Hrq66gCxbsyv4SBcsggSmVJgbIXPfHc4xaVT5rNbWJj1UC0LlT7iACPkRjiYrxz/ … sBr3RpmEMT3+2C09MeXaQ0098ixy1Uyt9p5mWqLSDSCn/rLzpBFz7f5XdyBWHm+Q … 8QuEouGHdwxGn040pyrpLSzLFplKgyvgw1YIjiLGwA5zlA49RuTrOlR+toEVeb/L …
<floridagram> Ssao53QRyTxBbkpXEeZDl1KAp8pmfH6AwxHVA7zFV4SyV5gucNQeqEfk+lNPSU5N … qzezOjcqGW7FtQIFL3v/1KUCunJkQUnJryh+4jB3W8JtRCCK8MRvXQKps6m88VGr … 2xJ1C+GXDVcAD33Zhk6SE9NciRskcRjJNfPt7JmYaMSfvGNu8/flbFTObwEoatki … D1h8LmkPS34lHRP9wtKygvboKW3tFxgdrev0D3w/I1xj6PDvHwcesOP9Fu9rxBnb … xjwqwza1b1EFv5JD0wEamb8aqM+kqbNNYgKD2oalYQT1C3iBFqkKtuNCpQF9FRKU … y/JvHb7AQvhcqU1cqcf8M58pWYjPficwUn6hKATD2F3QTzNpYgflJ5Hjjegmikaw …
<floridagram> DhjcfQAtsuciS9dBCmpM6ieEJ+deTNMLQPF7QQ1tW7sKlPF0nUzwAQGzzlRo91d9 … +clGgPeRN+K3txF1+U452k6CELhJ5SUJbJNghnaOk5r4FY5aSm+1ldgn0tvZ/76z … yGIN5SkGEyiBXHem3mcEFaVn59VedMA= … =hzso … -----END PGP MESSAGE-----
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Don't you talk about my mama like that!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, Nah, I did not go there. There is only one person technically read this if he figures out who
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> The secret word is cheeseburger
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just got that message 1 minute ago
<floridagram> <KMyers> Indeed it is
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Btw, Keith, how did I decrypt that without a private key?
<floridagram> <KMyers> You had to have your Private Key somewhere. I just used your public key
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Oh, you encrypted it to me?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I thought it was a general message for anyone.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Correct, I used your private key
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What?
<floridagram> <KMyers> *public key
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Where did you get my public key?  Keyserver?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Correct
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You know my work email now?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Did you sign me up for spam?
<floridagram> <KMyers> No, that was your gmail however your work email is on a keyserver
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Nope
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I deny the existence of a Hotmail account.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sure...
<floridagram> <KMyers> We should do a key signing at the next Ubuntu Hour...
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://kmyers.me/public_key.txt
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Thanks, submitted for revocation.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 🤣
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://news.adamoutler.com/ThuFeb9121532EST2017/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> http://news.adamoutler.com/ThuFeb9121532EST2017/
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Who wants admin rights on gᴏᴏgɩe.com?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-10
<floridagram> <KMyers> Anyone interested in potentially buying my 128 GB Nexus 6P + Zero lemon case?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, I have officially purchased the LG Watch Sport that Donald Trump ordered me to. I expect @AdamOutler to reimburse me
<exoalexander> Hello
<floridagram> <KMyers> Good Morning
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Now let's talk about that fossil
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> And also your watch 😁
<floridagram> <KMyers> I will be open to it as soon as the new one comes in. Also no need to talk about @itnet7 like that
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> How long does the shipping take?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Should be here in the middle of next week
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Okay
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'm waiting for next generation watches.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> I nabbed the Huawei watch a few days back. It's not bad
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I've stopped wearing Moto 360
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Why's that?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> My biggest problem with smart watches was battery life. But h watch can get me through those long shifts without much trouble, so that's nice
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Miss my pebble tho
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not sure just have not felt like taking it off the charger
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have been using smartwatches for over 10 years so they have grown on me. My first one ran PalmOS 4.1
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dang
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yeh... I have been a fan of wearables before they were cool
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Gen 1 Moto? I was considering the Gen 2 for a while.
<floridagram> <KMyers> My brother has the Gen2 and likes it
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Coffeehaus tomorrow?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-11
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what time
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Around 4 or 5?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll see @Ivoriesablaze
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-02-12
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I've seen Linux / Android used in some weird places... But none equal this latest one which I cannot talk about 🤔
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> None of us are the least bit interested
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ^^
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I know, I'm a dick
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I just think it's really interesting that people kill an ant with an atomic bomb and Android is the delivery mechanism of choice these days.
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, A line of Android powered sex toys
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> ...I was actually going to say dildo, but then this is supposed to be a family friendly channel ^_^
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> We try
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Just saying, with current trends; I wouldn't be surprised if we start seeing Android inside a chip on a lightbulb or other things which have been reserved for microcontrollers in the past.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ... with inaccessible UI and everything
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Well bulbs are doing more things now
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sorry about yesterday @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice job renew of your membership @itnet7 lol
<floridagram> <itnet7> 😊
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I'd expect Ubuntu Server or Debian to be used for smart "dumb" devices
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Android might be a bit much
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Meh,we ended up meeting in west palm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Whom?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> keith
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Aaron, what membership?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Ubuntu membership
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, that reminds, need to reformat and resinstall on my other hard drive
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Where do I join?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler have to contribute for a few months
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Contribute to what?  You're not really effectively selling me on it.
<floridagram> <Abrerr> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Ubuntu+membership
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I thought it was for Ubuntu FL loco
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> The membership is Ubuntu in general
<floridagram> <Abrerr> No idea, I just haven't used lmgtfy in forever
<floridagram> <Abrerr> So I had to
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-florida
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun is that for digits?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze yea but using my phone number
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not the ID thing
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> You have to sign up for digits first, I had the same issue last night
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh ok
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> This is a bit weird.  I have been working on a domain that has redirects to a virtual private IP address.  There is no external access.  However this..
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't even understand.  I registered this Domain, and pointed the DNS to a virtual private IP address.  I've been using it just fine until suddenly this happened.  @KMyers any ideas?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Oooo
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Dns is clean and Apache isn't pulling any redirects?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> dunno. Can you see anything on your end?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Does it do that when accessing from any other machine?
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Can't play with it, at work. 😢
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It doesn't do it on explorer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I can't hit it with Chrome
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun did you get a text from me just now?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> grrrrrrrr
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got the right number?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> yep
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mm
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> just trying to test digits
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> i'm having issues with outgoing texts
<sintre> i can see it
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Maybe an outage?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> no, it's receiving them just fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Still maybe could be
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> send me a text
<sintre> how do you do that from chat
<sintre> @ahoneybun how ya doin?
<meetingology> sintre: Error: "ahoneybun" is not a valid command.
<sintre> k that didn't work not a valid command
<sintre> hmm
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Doing good sintre
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @ahoneybun yeah, i got that back, and because you're all in IRC chat
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> did you receive a text back?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nope
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> grrrrrr
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Lol
<sintre> good had to get some lightbulbs for bathroom today , goofy flood light one that are used in way dated old condos
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers answers? lol
<sintre> three hardware stores finally found some
<sintre> good news i have light in my bathroom again
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Niceee
<sintre> can i send telegram thru irc chat
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> You are now
<sintre> ahh
<sintre> so no specxial command needed for floridagram
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nope that's the bot sending the messages back and forth
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry all, I was afk for a few hours
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-04
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Is anyone using the Google "messages" app for Sms or what do you use for Sms? Signal is my preferred chat platform but so many people still use Sms
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I use the Google one and Google Voice. The reason is that I use the web client and ChromeOS integration
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea. I was tired of using textra with no web integration for Sms. Yet another part of my life going to Google data collection lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Google does not collect data from SMS
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They also do not mine GMail
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I was gonna read the privacy policy later although I don't mind if they did
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I know for the auto reply it reads the messages on the spot. I think Gmail does that too if I understand right
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes. In the browser and not mined
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, SMS is not encrypted which is the fault of the protocol. This is the weakness with SMS. With that said, SMS for the web uses a private/public key pair that is only shared with your device, that is the QR code you scan. Not even Google can see the messages
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I figured it was direct access to sms but to the application on the phone. i know sms is unsecure as it is
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> another thing i liked about messages is that it will support RCS if tmobile ever gets to it
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jun/26/google-will-stop-scanning-content-of-personal-emails
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is not direct access as that would need carrier integration, it uses your phone as a relay. If your phone is powered off, it won't work
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> So they did mine data to tailor ads it seems
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, That is a horrible article that I was very critical when it came out. A lot of things were taken out of context. It was clickbait
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Having a JavaScript agent in the browser to bring in ads based on keywords without relaying the content of the email to the server is hardly a threatening form of data mining.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> ah
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> now i understand better how it worked
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> So i'm following some steps from https://support.system76.com/articles/file-sharing/ and noticed @aaro
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> noticed @ahoneybun name is in the screenshot example
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Needless to say, there are things that Google does mine, mainly via cookies on websites you visit. With that said, many other sites do that as well such as Facebook, Twitter and others
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, His email address is there. Time to add it to spam lists
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> lol
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Well if someone wanted a more private transfering of messages. I would imagine they would be going through the trouble of setting something up that was more private.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Agreed there. That is where dedicated apps that offer end to end encryption are the most beneficial. Telegram, WhatsApp, Signal, etc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @KMyers, Of course a self hosted federated system that offers end to end encryption would be the best
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> some more effectively implemented then others
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent I wrote the article.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> but then you can take it a step further with tin foil, can you trust the isp to transmit your self hosted solution, even if its end to end encrypted :P
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, No disagreement from me
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I trust my ISP as far as I can throw them
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> to bad it's not google fiber
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> actually, you should look into webpass have you heard of it?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://webpass.net/miami/
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i forgot you had ip space
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, They don't offer residential service to houses. They are targeting large condos and appartment buildings
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> ah dang.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> would have been a great replacement for comcast.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Yes. I like being able to show off
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> lol it is super cool
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> do you know where gnome puts the webdav config file?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> when you use the gui to setup a share
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i want to get away from using samba and webdav seems to now be built into the gnome gui
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i have it running, but form one pop os machine to another, it automaticlly finds the share, i want to test access using osx/windows as well
<maxolasersquad> govatent, why do you want to access the config files directly?
<maxolasersquad> Everything should be configurable from within Nautilus.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I ended up getting it working. Pop os doesn't have the samba nautilus installed by default anymore
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I don't think it ever did.
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> If anyone is interested
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/sys/d/fort-lauderdale-ubuntu-pc-amd-a10/6811338437.html
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Luke Thanks for sharing!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I just unsalted Ubuntu 4.10 in a vm for fun.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ubuntu has come so far
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ndiswrapper nightmare for wifi
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Who remembers that? Haha
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i remember those days
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I do! I had a laptop only way to get wifi!!!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> oh the memories of the cursing and shouting
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun do you have an amd gpu?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I do have one in my desktop.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Are you using the amd gpupro driver or the open source mesa driver?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I was trying to use steam proton on my desktop
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Not sure. I just installed Ubuntu and was done.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> so maybe the open source.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea same
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I actually used pop os on my desktop too
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I really like pop os
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Ah GPU drivers
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Funny when it first came out I thought it was pointless
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol @gillymomo
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> What's your setup?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Which one?
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I have 6
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Gpu and driver
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Ah
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> My Linux box has a 1070
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> And a 4790K
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> I am on 410 iirc
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> My main rig is a 1660v3 with a 1080Ti
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> And my auxiliary rig is a 5820K with a 1070 (it has an Ubuntu sever VM)
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> And I have two dual 1366 severs and a Sandy bridge Xeon (1155)
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sweet
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I've got a low profile HD7000 series gpu on my desktop. Not much of a gamer myself.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @govatent there are a lot of weird games on PC.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> So I like having one around.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I wanted to play pc builder simulator lol
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I played it when I had windows but I just couldn't stand running windows on the desktop so I went back to Linux gaming
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I hate windows with a passion
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I have Windows installed for games.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's so slow
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Your a good man @alan
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @govatent You could try getting a cheap gpu and free up your heavy gpu for a windows passthrough
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Not a bad idea
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Tonight I'm gonna test amds proprietary driver
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-05
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> passthrough is so hard to setup though.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> depending on the GPU I think.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Just to make you laugh, installed amd proprietary driver, broke x. Or course.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Of*
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, Fix X?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Apt purge amd-crap startx cross fingers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Is there much benefit to the amdgpu drivers vs later mesa?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Lol it was a fresh install of pop os so I just wiped it. Did some research, not worth using the proprietary drivers
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @govatent, Aw, wanted to ask if a fresh xorg.conf (or lack thereof) made a difference
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> No idea how ubuntu does it these days with X configs
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> In my particular case having just converted to team red in the gpu dept -- no xorg fo life
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or is it even X now? With more recent GNOME releases, isn't it wayland by default?
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Still dont think wayland is default
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> wattttttttttttttttt
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> typo'd date cmd
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> came out 'ddate'
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> and got.. results
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 'Today is Sweetmorn, the 36th day of Chaos in the YOLD 3185'
<maxolasersquad> This explenation by the Cemu developer on why he is not open-sourcing the project is a master-class in misunderstanding how and why open source works. https://www.reddit.com/r/cemu/comments/3ou88k/rcemu_is_now_open/cw146xg/
<maxolasersquad> I respect his decision to not open source the code, but his reasons are all misunderstandings in the most frustrating of ways.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Hey everyone, a couple of us are doing this year's Autism Speaks Walk next month and it would be awesome if you could spare like $5 to https://www.facebook.com/donate/524966044596011/ thanks!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-06
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Or walk with them!
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=t5UsRDS-wqI
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> A swell guy named Oscar at the windows store at Boca mall convinced me to take a second look at the matebook you suggested to me @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Between that, the hp Spectre and the zenbook, it did have the thunderbolt port
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> You cant go wrong either way, you just need to see if any of them have issues with Linux
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> I think the ones sold at the Microsoft store are actually verified to work with linux
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> If I recall correctly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers new backpack for trip
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not bad
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It has metal woven I to it to prevent slashing too
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *into it
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-07
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Hackers can compromise your Android phone with a single image file – BGR … https://bgr.com/2019/02/07/android-security-update-one-png-image-file-can-compromise-your-phone/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.techradar.com/news/samsung-galaxy-s10-leak-reverse-wireless-charging-galaxy-buds
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Dear sweet tinfoil hatty
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I just realized if you planted eeg pickups in those things you could literally correlate data from your temporal lobes spiking patterns to whatever it was you were doing on your phone. Just a theory.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> And then I discovered I'm not just bs'ing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-os/biomedical/devices/wireless-earbuds-will-record-your-eeg-send-brainwave-data-to-your-phone
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5655781/
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 🤣 it's literally the future apocalyptic scenario of reading your thoughts. Except instead of antennas they just convince you to stick the probes in your ears
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> Kinda also reminds me of Psycho-Pass....
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I should've asked if anyone was in DC
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> If you go, the memorial is legit
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I went to the memorial in 1998
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I remember liking it
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.local10.com/news/florida/florida-man-threatens-to-kill-man-with-kindness-uses-machete-named-kindness
<maxolasersquad> Pensacola always has crazy stuff going on.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, I was there a few months
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/ao4g2y/wells_fargo_is_down_declining_transactions_and_no
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ouch
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Most banking services are down
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Would not want to be a wf it admin today
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Source?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Inside people are posting on reddit
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> pnc's up
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> And Google News is reporting it
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It's only wells Fargo
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Link on Google news?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Sure one second
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ah, so when you said most banking services, i thought you meant multiple banks
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> WF looks like it's back uo.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/07/wells-fargo-reports-outage-on-mobile-app-and-online-banking.html
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Yea main www is now reachable
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> When I checked before it was down
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This plane is nice! 👌
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Airbus godmode?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-08
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Holy cow there's a lot of ssh hacking attempts.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I'm being targeted, I think. Is this even close to normal?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I get that on my boxes as well
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This is in 15 minutes.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Not abnormal, seems like a bother looking for vulnerable IoT devices
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Been happening forever. I remember getting a call in the early 2000's about 2am from a buddy of mine screaming in to the phone " Dude. I been hacked!! This is freaking cool, get over here and see this!!!" Hahaha
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> It's not normal for my connection. I keep getting errors.  Usually I have about 20 in my blocks.  Right now I've got a botnet scanning me.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I've currently got 1575 unique IP addresses blocked.  I'm resetting the IPs every 15 minutes automatically.
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler, are you running Fail2Ban?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> No.  Just suricata
<maxolasersquad> Does Suricata do mitigation or just detection?
<maxolasersquad> I hadn't heard of it before. The website seems to be focused on the detection aspect.
<maxolasersquad> Fail2ban detects malicious activities and will add iptable rules to ban IPs from which malicious activity is detected.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> saw this on my way home last night
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Has it really gotten that bad
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> Diabetic strips can be expensive
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> ... besides the point
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> It's bad, I moved from the bay area 6 months and was shocked by the relative lack of pan handlers/homeless here
<floridagram-bot> <gillymomo> Morning folks
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I am fortunate, I'm not sure how many people make it in this society
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> So so hard
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad, It's a full intrusion detection/prevention system.
<maxolasersquad> It looks really cool. I wish I had the bandwidth to pursue it.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-09
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> https://review.coreboot.org/c/coreboot/+/28640
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I want donuts ;~;
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Don't they have German Shepherds where you are at
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh maybe, why?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Ryobi One+ :D
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @ahoneybun how can i make a feature request for pop os?
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Yes on the GitHub page.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 🍕
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Where are you?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Germany
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> New TLS encryption-busting attack also impacts the newer TLS 1.3 | ZDNet … https://www.zdnet.com/article/new-tls-encryption-busting-attack-also-impacts-the-newer-tls-1-3/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Great... Let me just turn off TLS on everything
<floridagram-bot> <Luke Van Dervoort> I work with email servers all day, I'm sure Monday at work will be special ...
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> ^^ see any of those?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-02-10
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://youtu.be/ocwnns57cYQ
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Queso meme https://www.buzzfeed.com/pablovaldivia/i-made-queso-super-bowl-meme
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - https://www.cntraveler.com/story/totos-africa-is-playing-on-a-never-ending-loop-in-the-middle-of-an-african-desert?mbid=social_partner_thrillist&fbclid=IwAR2slcI-xXk8t0gHSnvPMJh8k6VXtqMJqGGzRatPwnEVp06avNS9w9aqW04
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers OMG YES
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I hope @Ivoriesablaze suddenly feels the need to go to the restroom
<dre> hello folks
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Heya
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Morning
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Good morning
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What is that?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hulu xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I discovered that Google has a language called Elmer Fudd
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> https://github.com/iberianpig/fusuma : not bad
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.latlmes.com/tech/discord-is-shutting-down-as-of-25th-february-2019-after-investors-cash-out-loss-1
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> It wasn't even a URL redirection :O
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Wow
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Look at the URL
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> 'l'
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Had me fooled for a moment xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I call this "goatse"
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> This one you can name it :P
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Once you see it...
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Pretty town though!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Agreed!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> That is a beautiful photo
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Thank you! I'm glad you like it!
